# Custom Daemoness Cimmerian 7 Carve Top Build



## SirToastalot (May 17, 2011)

Yes, another upcoming Daemoness 7. How original.
Dylan says he's been building three Cimmerian 7s at the same time. Spookily the inlays seem to share a theme.
The initial order was placed last Autumn. The build started in February. 
Big apologies for not uploading progress info & updates earlier. Some folks may have caught glimpses of it on the Daemoness Facebook page.

This will be my first proper custom guitar, and so far I'm having a great experience. Big props to Dylan for great artistry and for keeping me regularly updated. 

The specifications:

Carved Top Cimmerian
7-string , 27" Baritone Scale
Set-neck construction
4x3 custom headstock shape
Emerald Green Top, black stained back & neck 
Nautilus big fretboard inlay & Abalone dot markers
5A Quilted Maple Top & Headstock Face
Swamp Ash Body
5-piece Neck, Flamed Maple with Walnut Stripes
Ebony Fingerboard
24 frets, Medium stainless steel
Bare Knuckle Aftermath Pickup set w/ Brushed Nickel covers
Hipshot 7 Fixed Bridge
Gotoh Delta 510 Locking Tuners (21:1 ratio)
3-way switch, Vol Pot & Tone Pot w/ coil tapper

Here's how it's been shaping up:

An early line-drawing that I made late last year:





Headstock and body shapes have changed since then, for the better.

Headstock with logo placement pencilled in:





The really thick piece of '5A' quality quilted maple for the carve top:






Abalone dot inlays:





'D' headstock inlay, I can't remember clearly if it's mother-of-pearl:





Taking shape nicely. Bare wood & the Nautilus inlay.





Phewph, need to get to bed now.
More pics tomorrow - showing the colouring & various finishes.

Sorry to leave you on a cliffhanger. 

P.S - Go visit the Daemoness Facebook page if you're desperate.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 18, 2011)

The neck on that is one of the nicest I've ever seen. Definately inspired me to try and do something similar...

Post more pics man!


----------



## adrock (May 18, 2011)

that inlay is magnificent


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 18, 2011)

SirToastalot said:


> 'D' headstock inlay, I can't remember clearly if it's mother-of-pearl:



Eyeballing it, I'd say it is.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2011)

Typical Daemoness "in progress" shots:

"Hmm... wood"

"Hmmm... pencil markings"

"Oh, that's a pretty nice looking top. Very cool"

"Looks like it's moving along pretty well so far"

"*WTF INLAY?!?!!!!???!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"


----------



## SirToastalot (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for comments and 'likes' so far.



Pikka Bird said:


> Eyeballing it, I'd say it is.


Thanks for clarifying!



Randy said:


> "*WTF INLAY?!?!!!!???!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"




It's not some weird mythological creature, just your bog standard 'living fossil'...the Chambered Nautilus:






As promised more pictures!

Close-up of the inlay, plus a hint of Clapton in the background :





Soon after the initial greening process:




















My bed is calling me. 
More photos tomorrow methinks.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 18, 2011)

awesome inlay dude, that is such a weird thing to choose, but so cool at the same time.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 19, 2011)

duuuude, show pics of the neck, it's easily one of the coolest Ive seen.

Also, Roo's guitar in the backround just gave me a boner.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 19, 2011)

One of the coolest inlays I've ever seen! More amazing work from Daemoness!


----------



## ryantheyetti (May 19, 2011)

that inlay is amazing but my god that finish is making me very jealous.


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2011)

Downright gawgeous.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 19, 2011)

That is a killer looking guitar and the finish goes great with that inlay. But I would strongly consider crimes against humanity to get my hands on the guitar with the water drop inlay in the background.


----------



## SirMyghin (May 19, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> That is a killer looking guitar and the finish goes great with that inlay. But I would strongly consider crimes against humanity to get my hands on the guitar with the water drop inlay in the background.




That water drop inlay is probably my favourite Daemoness inlay too.. This nautilus probably #2 in that respect.


----------



## NeoG (May 19, 2011)

Nice inlay as usual. and the single D on the head makes it more classy IMO.

Ive been wanting a deamoness for a while, the only thing holding me back is i need a good inlay idea worth of his talent!!


----------



## SirToastalot (May 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> awesome inlay dude, that is such a weird thing to choose, but so cool at the same time.



I like to think that I make some unique choices in life. 
Glad to know that people appreciate the inlay, even though it's a bit 'WTF!?' at first. 



scherzo1928 said:


> duuuude, show pics of the neck, it's easily one of the coolest Ive seen.
> 
> Also, Roo's guitar in the backround just gave me a boner.



Shame about the BKP covers chipping on his incredible axe. That's probably why it's back in the shop. 

Neck pictures at last!:

The maple is stained black whilst the walnut stripes were masked off during the process - another great suggestion made by Dylan.





The neck after some satinizing.





The body with some gloss applied.





As you can see the guitar is nearing completion.
There might be a bit of a wait for the Gotoh locking tuners though. Argh.


----------



## ev1ltwin (May 19, 2011)

that neck blows me away wtffff


----------



## Winspear (May 19, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2011)

That neck


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (May 19, 2011)

That neck is just simply exquisite. The guitar is beautiful. I'm really liking the green. I'm not usually down with green guitars but *HOT DAMN, HOT DAMN!*


----------



## capone1 (May 19, 2011)

I love building guitars, I love working on guitars. My woodworking skills are not minor league by any means but I look at these threads and get a shift kick in the ass every time.

My hats off to you Dylan, you build beautiful pieces of art that I'm sure Play themselves.

I've got to get my inlay skills up to par that's F-ing sick.


----------



## Jontain (May 20, 2011)

why.... why do i keep clicking on these deamoness builds!!!!

So nice man, soo so nice


----------



## ROAR (May 20, 2011)

DAT NECK.


----------



## CD1221 (May 20, 2011)

not a fan of the neck profile, but oh my god, the colour! 


I hate that dylan dude. too much talent for one guy.


----------



## Edika (May 20, 2011)

It's coming along great. Wonderful and tasty idea about the neck stain. All Daemoness guitars I've seen so far are beautiful and the owners swear by them!


----------



## AxeHappy (May 20, 2011)

That neck may be the most beautiful thing I've ever seen done with wood. Insane.


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

I wasn't keen on the finish, at first, but now that it's buffed up it looks sweet. So keen on that inlay! I'm another who's a bit  at the neck shape but it's your custom, it's not for us to play!


----------



## Pascal-Darrell (May 20, 2011)

this neck looks soooo cool !


----------



## -Nolly- (May 20, 2011)

I'm intrigued as to how some of you have sized up the neck profile so accurately from the pictures


----------



## Solodini (May 20, 2011)

It just looks really square.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 20, 2011)

I assure you it isn't


----------



## CD1221 (May 20, 2011)

what solodini said.

looks like the shoulders are really fat.


----------



## Red Beard (May 21, 2011)

Anyone else notice what appears to be a bird or eagle on the fretboard of the neck on the bench behind this guitar?

Anyway, amazing instrument. I am always impressed with these Daemoness Guitars.


----------



## gregmarx7 (May 21, 2011)

Ho. Ly. Shit. 
That is amazing. 
And that is by far the best inlay I have ever seen.


----------



## Solodini (May 21, 2011)

Red Beard said:


> Anyone else notice what appears to be a bird or eagle on the fretboard of the neck on the bench behind this guitar?
> 
> Anyway, amazing instrument. I am always impressed with these Daemoness Guitars.




Looks a bit like the Egyptian bird-god thing. I forget the name. Horus?


----------



## shogunate (May 21, 2011)

Damn that's a sexy neck


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 21, 2011)

Solodini said:


> Looks a bit like the Egyptian bird-god thing. I forget the name. Horus?


----------



## -Nolly- (May 21, 2011)

For anyone interested, there are loads of new pics up on the Daemoness facebook page (the personal page, not the old group)


----------



## MaxStatic (May 21, 2011)

its amazing, enjoy it!


----------



## Solodini (May 21, 2011)

Yuss, I was right!


----------



## SamSam (May 21, 2011)

Looks lovely mate. Mine is in the next batch!!


----------



## SirToastalot (May 22, 2011)

Good to know that the neck's finish has some fans around here!

I don't recall asking for a 'square' neck, I do prefer a rounder profile. The lighting in that room seems to make things look flat.
Dylan suggested an almost Jackson-like neck profile. I haven't touched the guitar yet so I can't compare it to anything.



-Nolly- said:


> I assure you it isn't


How would you describe it Nolly?



SamSam said:


> Looks lovely mate. Mine is in the next batch!!


Nice one. What sort of thing are you going for?

Somebody should ask for a Fleshgod Apocalypse Kraken thingy inlay...





Daemoness Guitars will be forever synonymous with tentacled beasty themes.


----------



## Musza (May 27, 2011)

AWESOME, I love GREEN guitars!


----------



## -Nolly- (May 27, 2011)

SirToastalot said:


> How would you describe it Nolly?



It's very similar to the profile on my 7, which is very difficult to describe. It doesn't really feel like anything else I've played, but it is by far the best 7-string neck I've come across. Everyone who has played mine tends to agree!
Don't take notice of the comments, judge it for yourself when you have it in your hands 

I was down at the shop today, your fiddle is ready for final setup:


----------



## just_kosteg (May 27, 2011)

oh God... it's beautiful 
can't wait when Dylan will start mine


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 27, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 27, 2011)

If that doesnt bring the br00talz, nothing will.


----------



## SirToastalot (May 28, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Don't take notice of the comments, judge it for yourself when you have it in your hands
> 
> I was down at the shop today, your fiddle is ready for final setup:



Thanks for taking the photos and updating this thread. I think I spent a good ten minutes looking at the latest photos on the Daemoness F.B. page! 

I'm not too worried about the comments, I know what I've ordered...but it's great to have some reassurance. 

Hopefully those Gotoh 510s were worth the wait/expense! Some people reckon that they're the best tuners out there and others say that they're over fiddly and impractical. 



scherzo1928 said:


> If that doesnt bring the br00talz, nothing will.



I need to complete my W.I.P rack system for that to happen. Otherwise it's just going through a crappy POD for the moment!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 28, 2011)

Dang I missed the half stain neck, really cool.


----------



## Subz (May 28, 2011)

That is one beautiful guitar.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 28, 2011)

I don't even really have to look these days - I KNOW anything with Daemoness in the title will blow me away. Then I look.......and it's nearly always a step up from my expectations.

The man is a legend, so enjoy your guitar!


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 28, 2011)

Awesome Neck. I don't understand the comments about the neck. It looks very comfy


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 28, 2011)

oh man, that stained neck looks EPIC!!!! Good call!


----------



## SirToastalot (May 31, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Dang I missed the half stain neck, really cool.



Yeah, how could you?! 
It's probably the best part of the guitar.



ShadyDavey said:


> it's nearly always a step up from my expectations.
> 
> The man is a legend, so enjoy your guitar!



Cheers! Hopefully it'll be setup and ready soon.

It definitely looks like his builds are becoming increasingly amazing, although all the recent Cimmerian orders aren't heavy metal enough for his personal tastes. It might be an ambition of his to make a humongous inlay depicting an epic medieval battle. 



daemon barbeque said:


> Awesome Neck. I don't understand the comments about the neck. It looks very comfy



Yep, it's a fairly unique neck that's only been touched by a select few people...yet it's been deemed strange looking & square.
There's just an abundance of armchair experts on this forum...I've probably been guilty of being one at times as well. 



HumanFuseBen said:


> oh man, that stained neck looks EPIC!!!! Good call!



Thanks Ben. Maybe you should try some sort of semi-transparent swirl on a flame neck.


----------



## b7string (May 31, 2011)

SirToastalot said:


> There's just an abundance of armchair experts on this forum...I've probably been guilty of being one at times as well.



 Not just on this forum, welcome to the internet where anyone will tell you what to do if you listen. Guilty myself, but amidst the shitty ideas and bad advice, this forum is also filled with great contributors, and awesome build threads such as this, so I'm quick to forgive. I agree, beautiful looking neck there.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 1, 2011)

I may have to ride across the uk one weekend jsut to visit dylans workshop, I wanna see some of his pieces in the flesh so bad


----------



## Spondus (Jun 10, 2011)

Love the Nautilus inlay!


----------



## SirToastalot (Sep 17, 2011)

A slight bump for recent developments...

If all goes to plan, I should be picking up 'Emerald Greeny' on Monday. The actual guitar has been finished for a while but I made a request for some better Gotoh tuners - these took a long time to be manufactured. The Earthquake has really affected Gotoh's output this year.

Will be nice to see all the other 7-string Cimmerians that are currently in progress!

Any requests for photos or questions to ask?


----------



## munizfire (Sep 17, 2011)

Great... Now I'm gassing for a Daemoness...BADLY


----------



## JPMike (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, mine will start in around 8-9 months, so I am just gasing with the photos from the fb page.


----------



## motomoto (Sep 18, 2011)

This looks like a pretty badass guitar


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 18, 2011)

My build is in progress at the moment, I'll update my build thread when I get more pics, but watch out for a sexy blue beast with a Hammer of Thor inlay!!! And man, that Nautilus inlay is incredible, and that neck is beyond godly. I got a birdseye maple neck on mine, and it'll look great, but now I'm getting second thoughts about my choices after seeing that incredible work


----------



## JPMike (Sep 18, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> My build is in progress at the moment, I'll update my build thread when I get more pics, but watch out for a sexy blue beast with a Hammer of Thor inlay!!! And man, that Nautilus inlay is incredible, and that neck is beyond godly. I got a birdseye maple neck on mine, and it'll look great, but now I'm getting second thoughts about my choices after seeing that incredible work



I was wondering, what kind of blue??


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Sep 18, 2011)

It's going to be a lighter colored kind of grayish blue, not quite as light or turquoise as Roo's guitar but similar. And it's going to have a very tight blackburst on the edges with a natural wood mahogany body


----------



## JPMike (Sep 18, 2011)

WishIwasfinnish said:


> It's going to be a lighter colored kind of grayish blue, not quite as light or turquoise as Roo's guitar but similar. And it's going to have a very tight blackburst on the edges with a natural wood mahogany body



All the ideas I got in my head for my Cimmerian, actually are being made. 

Damn, I got to Brainstorm more. 


I was thinking of a really Faded Aquamarine Dark blue burst.


----------



## b7string (Sep 18, 2011)

JPMike said:


> All the ideas I got in my head for my Cimmerian, actually are being made.
> 
> Damn, I got to Brainstorm more.
> 
> ...



I'd give you suggestions, but I am also in the queue, and I don't want to give away any of my ideas either 

But I know what you mean, so many sick guitars being made, its hard not to be influenced by what I'm seeing in other peoples instruments. Which is why I have made a solemn vow to no longer look at progress pictures of peoples guitars. I have decided to stop looking at the facebook page, and just count down the build threads until its my turn 

But... So... Much... GAS!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 19, 2011)

b7string said:


> I'd give you suggestions, but I am also in the queue, and I don't want to give away any of my ideas either
> 
> But I know what you mean, so many sick guitars being made, its hard not to be influenced by what I'm seeing in other peoples instruments. Which is why I have made a solemn vow to no longer look at progress pictures of peoples guitars. I have decided to stop looking at the facebook page, and just count down the build threads until its my turn
> 
> But... So... Much... GAS!



Someone that understands me... Everything has been done, being unique it's not easy!!!


----------



## SirToastalot (Sep 20, 2011)

I made the small trip over to Bristol yesterday. I didn't stay at the workshop for as long as I would've liked, but it was great to talk to Dylan, see the other guitars (all 7-strings, forum represent!) & to finally grab my new axe.

I only managed to take a few photos:

Dylan riffing away on the Nautilus.






I'm not normally into graphics on guitars, but this thing is the mutt's nuts. It's like a renaissance painting gone death metal.





The Roo-caster is still kicking around it seems (awaiting tweakage to electronics). Seeing too many droolsome 7-strings in one place is never healthy!





Lots of nice swamp ash, maple & korina in these axes. Bulb's fadey-burst finish is stunning. 





I'll save my impressions & arty photos of the Daemoness Nautilus Baritone for a NGD thread later this week.
.
.
.
There are small photos of it on the Daemoness Facebook site if you can't be bothered with the anticipation/wait.


----------



## orakle (Sep 20, 2011)

neck profile is totally my kind and it looks nothing but amazing


----------



## motomoto (Sep 20, 2011)

SirToastalot said:


>


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 20, 2011)

Dat waterdrop inlay. Gets me every time!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 21, 2011)

Major GAS!!! Awesome stuff!!


----------



## munizfire (Sep 21, 2011)

Seriously, stop giving me Daemoness GAS...


----------



## SirToastalot (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
More GAS available here at the NGD thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...s-emerald-cimmerian-long-name-lotsa-pics.html


----------



## JPMike (Sep 25, 2011)

it's more like a GAS/FML situation.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

You make me so fucking jealous that you make guitars that damn sexy. FML for not having enough money for one of these beauties..


----------

